# Newbie ... Glasgow, Scotland ...



## Rach8279 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, 

Was wondering if anyone here is in Scotland or Glasgow? 

And has anyone had any experience at Glasgow Nuffield? 

Me and my partner have our first consultation for IUI in May and was hoping someone may have experieced this treatment at Nuffield and can advise how they treat LGBT? 

Thanks, 
Rachel


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Rachel

I'm sorry I'm not from Scotland but didn't want to read your post and run

*Welcome* to FF I hope your consulatain goes well in May

Jody


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi rachel

sorry not from scotland either.  but wanted to say WELCOME to FF.   

off the top of my head i cant think of any of the LGB lot on FF who are from scotland ... you could have a look at the clinic reviews in the general are of FF and see if there is anything there.

hope the consultation goes really well.  and good luck for starting your treatment.

come and join us on the general chat thread or the treatment thread ... you will get lots of words of wisdom and support on your journey to being mummies!

ax


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Rachel, exciting times for you!
I don't know if you are familiar with the Gingerbeer forums www.gingerbeer.co.uk , but on the Rainbow Families forum there, there is someone from Glasgow (called Sherpa) who has just started an IVF cycle (following IUI cycle). Not sure exactly where she's having treatment, but I would say that the chances are high that it's also at the Nuffield! 
I wouldn't worry about how you are going to be received/treated as an LGBT couple - there are so many of us out there creating families now that it must be a rare clinic indeed that hasn't already had lesbian couples through their doors for treatment   


/links


----------



## Rach8279 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!! 

I'll have a wee look at gingerbread, thanks for the tip! 
Nismat, I'm sure you're completely right about how we'll be received/treated...think I'm just being a bit paranoid 

Cheers Rach


----------



## motos (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi there - this is Sherpa from Gingerbeer! Nismat told me you had posted (i'm not on here so much). 

We're not at the Nuffield but the Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine - we had a consultation at the Nuffield, and a couple of tests, but decided not to pursue treatment with them for various reasons, one of them being that some of their doctors don't treat lesbians, and we ended up being given an appointment with one of them by mistake - they realised when we rang up to change it, so it's not like they walked out of the consulting room or anything, but it didn't give us a good feeling.

We're really happy with GCRM, all the staff have been great - we're not pregnant yet, but we've done one IUI and i've just started downregging for our first IVF.

Do IM me if you want to chat more!


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Rach  

I just wanted to say welcome to FF and good luck with your consultation.

S x x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Howdy Rach, 

Just dropping you a line to say welcome to FF, good luck with treatment and journey and if you want to chat, just pop into the general chat thread, which aimee suggested.

Hopefully speak soon

L
xx


----------



## mc2 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Rachel

My partner and I are having donor IUI at the Nuffield in Glasgow and we've only had a good experience with them. The nurses (who you see much more than the consultants) are all really nice and our consultant is fine and always makes me feel completely included in the process. We've also seen one of the other consultants (when ours was on hols) who was also lovely. No complaints at all from us

Good luck

mc2


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

welcome to FF as the other say come and join us on the general gossip sorry i mean chat board


----------



## Rach8279 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for a warm welcome!

It's good to know we're not the only ones out there!!! 

I'm really sorry I am very sporadic when it comes to checking and responding here, but we really do appreciate this place and everyone here.

Mc2, do you mind me asking who your consultant is? We have Dr Low, our first consultation is booked for 28th May. And do you mind me asking how you found the consultation (ie was it informative etc...)

Thanks again, 
Rachel


----------



## mc2 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Rachel

Our consultant is Dr Conway and we've also seen someone else for treatment once when Dr Conway was away but I don't think it was Dr Low. On interpersonal level both were very good. Our experience of the consultation itself is that it was brief. We'd recommend doing research beforehand and having a clear idea of what you want and what you want to know. Don't expect too much from the consultation but don't worry cos the nurses are very good at answering questions later and we have been encouraged to e-mail any questions or worries. 

With respect to being a lesbian couple we've had absolutely no issues at all with any of the staff and I regularly deal with calls etc. without any problems.

Please feel free to ask anything else if you want to we'll be happy to help although we can only tell you about our experience.

Mc2


----------



## Avalonian (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Rachel,
I'm in Scotland, but in Aberdeen. My partner and I have started just over a year ago at the Aberdeen fertility clinic and had no success yet. But I was really surprised how welcoming everyone was and how matter of fact everyone deals with us as a couple. It was a real eye opener for me also because I thought there might be problems, cause my partner is twenty years older than me (51) and we weren't sure if they would support us as a couple having children. But, really, no issues at all.
Good luck with everything!!!
Avalonian


----------



## Rach8279 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hiya, 

Glad there's a few of us up here!! 

Mc2, that's really encouraging, thanks!

I had thought as much about the consultation, so we'll be well prepared!!
I've been trying to find some success rates for IUI on the internet, but I'm not sure how accurate they are. We're wondering if the majority of stats would be based on women who opt for IUI with known fertility difficulties, therefore making the success rates lower anyway. I'm 26 yrs old and, although I don't know for sure, I don't think I will have any major fertility difficulties. I guess we'll know know 'til we know, but would be good to get an idea. 

Avalonian, I've heard that Aberdeen fertility clinc is meant to be really good...wishing you all the best.

Mc2, would you mind me asking how many attempts you and you're partner have had? Feel free to PM me, I understand if it's something you don't want to go into. 

Thanks,
Rachel


----------

